# Polizeikontrolle im Nürnberger Reichswald???



## snorre (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin heute ca. 16:00 Uhr von Kalchreuth Richtung Schießplatz Tennenlohe gefahren (Wildpferde-Gehege). Auf der Höhe vom Kugelfang hab ich insgesamt 6 Polizisten mit Förster (?) gesehen. Zwei andere Biker, die mich aufgehalten haben, meinten, dass Bikern, die unbefestigte Wege (bzw. mit dem Fahrrad auf den Kugelfang-Berg) fahren eine Strafe aufgebrummt bekommen.

Weiß irgendwer was näheres?? Und wie ist eigentlich die gesetzliche Regelung in Bayern? So weit ich weiß, dürfen "geeignete Wege" befahren werden. Wer weiß es genauer?

Vielen Dank für Tipps und Infos,

Snorre


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. März 2012)

au weh das gibt noch was, auch wenn ich eher glaube du bist verarscht worden. Vielleicht hat der Förster Mun-Reste gefunden.

Haben wir sowas irgendwelchen schaufelnden Vollidioten zu verdanken bitte alle in einen Sack und drauf.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (23. März 2012)

kurz vor 16 Uhr standen sie mit 2 Busen am Kugelfang, hat aber keinen gestört als ich dann in den verbotenen Koppeltrail eingebogen bin 

so eine Schande, wie die mit unserem Steuergeld umgehen


----------



## snorre (24. März 2012)

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass ich wirklich "verarscht" wurde bzw. die 2 Biker es auch nicht besser wussten. Wär wirklich

a) schlimm, wenns jetzt im Wald auch schon losgeht (Sind ja schließlich nicht in BaWü mit der 2-Meter-Regel)
b) traurig, wenn sich die Jungs im Wald rumtreiben, obwohl es wesentlich sinnvollere Stellen gäbe und Geld zu kassieren

An alle ein schönes WE und ein hoffentlich sorgloses "Happy Trails"


----------



## Avatas (24. März 2012)

ne bist nicht verarscht worden. Meiner Frau haben sie 35â¬ Ordnungswidrigkeit aufgebrummt, weil fahren auf Wegen mit kleiner 1,4m Spurbreite verboten wÃ¤re.

Die Polizisten selbst haben wohl durchblicken lassen, was sie von der Aktion halten, hatten aber keine Wahl...

Das leidige Thema behÃ¶rdliche WillkÃ¼r, da der weg auf dem sie unterwegs war zumindest anfangs auch von Traktoren benutzt wird.


----------



## snorre (24. März 2012)

So - jetzt haben wir den Salat. Ach Du liebe Güte - 35  - 

Wie siehts denn nun wirklich rechtlich in Bayern aus? Gibts wirklich was ähnliches wie die 2-Meter-Regel in BaWü (in diesem Fall halt < 1,4m)? Oder ist das einfach nur willkürlich?

Weil, was die Polizisten von der Sache halten ist eigentlich egal - die 35 Euronen sind erst mal weg.


----------



## sramx9 (24. März 2012)

immerhin sind die Beamten an der frischen Luft, leben gesünder und länger und arbeiten länger für unser Geld - Ironiemodus aus


----------



## Avatas (24. März 2012)

http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/pdf/betretungsrecht2010 kurzfassung 100227.pdf

Heißt mit 1,4m sind die wohl noch gütig gewesen, da sonst auch 2m gelten.

Schätze mal die haben beschwerden von Förstern bekommen, sonst würde die Stadt sowas nicht nachgehen. Nun schreiben halt wir beschwerden an die Stadt. 
Wobei die Meinung der Stadt ja durch das "Blindgänger-Munition-Thema" bekannt ist. Der Einsatz von Harvestern und Traktoren ist grundsätzlich überall erlaubt, Pilzsucher/Mountainbiker/Reiter/Beerenpflücker sollen aber bitte den Wald meiden, da sie Blindgänger auslösen können.


----------



## spinner69 (24. März 2012)

Zur Rechtslage in Bayern gibts hier schon einen Faden, ist auch noch aktuell:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237062

Zu Harvester & Co.:

Wald gehört immer jemanden in unserem Land. Er hat das Nutzungsrecht und in der modernen Forstwirtschaft gehören Maschinen eben dazu. Nicht jeder "Weg" der von einem Traktor, Harvester oder Forwarder befahren wird, ist ein geeigneter Weg für Biker im Sinne der aktuellen Rechtslage. Aber dazu gibts in diesem Forum auch schon genug Beiträge.

Reiter haben es da dank besserer Lobbyarbeit übrigens leichter, die reiten überall. Unabhängig von der gesetzlichen Einschränkung auf geeignete Wege (dazu gehören für Reiter die wenigsten unbefestigten Wege im Wald!) werden vor den südlichen Toren Nürnbergs Wanderwege und Privatwege in Grund und Boden geritten, dass einem der Spass vergeht.

Über kurz oder lang haben wir Biker nur eine "Überlebenschance", wenn wir uns organisieren, z.B. DIMB.


----------



## microbat (24. März 2012)

Es ist ein Märchen, dass berittene Pferde Wege zerstören.

Ein Waldweg der mit schweren Gerät befahren wurde sieht nach kurzer Zeit fertiger aus,
als einer der regelmäßig und langfristig beritten wurde. 

Sehr viele Wege (rund um Nürnberg) dürfen nicht beritten werden. Rund um das Wildpferde Gehege 
gilt generelles Reitverbot, z.Bsp. weil die Wildpferde-Herde nur aus Hengsten besteht und die durch alle 
Zäune gehen würden wenn da eine Stute oder ein evtl. Rivale vorbei kommt... 

Was das biken auf schmalen Wegen und Kontrollen durch die Polizei betrifft - Danke für die Warnung.
Ich werde in Zukunft aufmerksamer über alle Wege heizen und eben versuchen rechtzeitig zu flüchten...


----------



## Florian (25. März 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Es ist ein Märchen, dass berittene Pferde Wege zerstören.



Aber du warst schon einmal in einem Wald in der Nähe einer Pferdekoppel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (25. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahr heut nachmittag mal in den Reichswald, mal sehen ob ich was von unseren Ordnungshütern zu sehen bekomm


----------



## flyingscot (25. März 2012)

Ich verstehe die Logik trotzdem nicht. Ok, ich wohne in Niedersachsen und weiss nicht genau wie gemeinsame Fahrradwege/Fußwege in Bayern so aussehen. Aber hier sind die außerorts nicht selten nur 1m breit. Und dabei ist dann sogar noch die Fahrradbenutzungspflicht angeordnet. Ok diese Pflicht mag rechtswidrig angeordnet sein, aber sie muss trotzdem beachtet werden. Wenn das auch in Bayern so ist, könnten die ja quasi auf so einem Fahrradweg ganz simpel abkassieren...

Oder wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen? "Offizielle Rad/Fußwege" Wege dürfen <2m breit sein, weil es billiger ist. Bei Wanderwegen sind aber mindestens 2m notwendig, weil man sonst die Wanderer verärgert?!


----------



## spinner69 (25. März 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Es ist ein Märchen, dass berittene Pferde Wege zerstören.



Na dann lad ich Dich doch gerne mal zu einer "Märchenstunde" ein. Kann Dir bei Bedarf gerne auch ein paar Bilder machen. Ich fahre seit 1989 MTB und hab schon viel gesehen, sorry.


----------



## snorre (25. März 2012)

topolino schrieb:


> Es ist ein Märchen, dass berittene Pferde Wege zerstören.



Also da brauch ich mir nur mal die (Kreuzäcker) Straße von Neunhof in den Wald ansehen. Wenn der Asphalt schon aufgibt, dann ein Weg erst Recht. Und wer es nicht glaubt, braucht nur mal seitlich von der Straße sehen, wie der Seitenstreifen aussieht 

Ist jetzt eigentlich schon rausgekommen, ob "nur" die Abfahrt vom Kugelfang kontrolliert wurde, oder auch andere Trails?


----------



## microbat (25. März 2012)

Hi,

was Reiten und Wegenutzung betrifft hat wohl jeder seine Meinung.

Was die Kontrollen der Ordnungshüter betrifft, erinnere ich mich, dass der Weg (Pfad) rund um das Gehege (nicht die geschotterte FAB) teilweise mit Radfahrverbotsschilder (Zeichen 254 - Verbot für Radfahrer) beschildert wurden. Die Schilder wurden zwar mit schwarzen Farbspray verziert - gelten aber freilich. Die Verbotsschilder sind auch nicht flächendeckend montiert, so dass die Gefahr besteht auf verbotenen Wegen zu fahren ohne ein Verbotsschild zu "überfahren"...

Letztenendes die Frage an die geltlich verwarnten, ward ihr auf einen solchen Weg unterwegs?

Grüße


----------



## canyoneugen (26. März 2012)

Als das Pferdegehege erweitert wurde sind rundherum Fahrradverbotsschilder aufgehängt worden. 
Diese wurden dann regelmäßig entfernt (abgerissen/abgeschraubt). 
Man hat die Schilder dann höher gehängt, mit dem Ergebniss, dass Sie mit schwazer Farbe übersprüht wurden. 
Der Bullenaufmarsch ist jetzt wohl der nächste Schritt unserer Staatsgewalt. 
Wir sollten uns nicht unterkriegen lassen!!!
Evtl sollen wir uns hier wirklich mal zusammentun und gemeinsam auftreten........... 

Ach ja, die Pferdediskusion bringt uns hier nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. März 2012)

Also im nördlichen Reichswald/ Winterleite/Felsenabfahrten war gestern Nachmittag alles sauber und nichts verdächtiges zu bemerken. Einzig ein paar absichtlich gefällte Bäume auf beliebten Trails, aber das kennen wir ja zur genüge


----------



## kleinhmi (26. März 2012)

Die Herren denken immer, daß solche Abkassieraktionen abschreckend wirken und das in Zukunft sich kein MTB'er mehr an den Kugelfang traut aber das Gegenteil ist dann meist der Fall. Verbotene Dinge sind dann noch reizvoller. 
Klar, wir müssen auch nicht überall fahren und Buddelaktionen in einem Naturschutzgebiet sind sowieso tabu (gilt meiner Meinung nach auch für schwere Forstmaschinen) aber alles hat auch Grenzen und solche Aktionen tragen auch nicht gerade zum miteinander bei.
Vielleicht liest ja der verantwortliche Förster hier heimlich mit und macht sich mal so seine Gedanken ob das gerechtfertigt war.
Schöne Grüße von meiner Seite an Sie. Ich schlage Sie für den Förster des Jahres vor.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. März 2012)

dann gehen wir halt alle wieder mehr am Rathsberg fahren


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (26. März 2012)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> dann gehen wir halt alle wieder mehr am Rathsberg fahren



Na wenn man das Paradies vor der Haustür hat........, aber können wir gerne mal als Alternative zwischendurch machen 

Ich denke hier im Forum wird sich kein Förster verirren, wenn dann sollten wir an anderer Stelle an Ihn appelieren. Nur welcher Förster ist für welchen Teil des Waldes zuständig? Naja, schade dass die Jägerstände im Wald keine Breifkästen haben


----------



## S*P*J (26. März 2012)

canyoneugen schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns nicht unterkriegen lassen!!!
> Evtl sollen wir uns hier wirklich mal zusammentun und gemeinsam auftreten...........



stimmt wir wollen einen Gruppenrabbat...35 für alle, haha


----------



## kleinhmi (26. März 2012)

Oder man fängt mal an, bei denen zu kassieren, die mutwillig bäume entwurzeln um sie auf die Wege zu legen, damit andere die Wege nicht mehr benutzen können.


----------



## cdF600 (26. März 2012)

@canyoneugen: Na bei dem Vorgehen braucht sich doch wirklich keiner wundern. Wenn offiziell aufgestellte Verkehrsschilder entwendet oder verschmiert werden ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis da die Ordnungshüter auftauchen! Wer wissentlich einen für sein Fahrzeug gesperrten Weg benutzt muß (das gilt überall im Strassenverkehr) damit rechnen bestraft zu werden.
Ob die Verbotsschilder da sinnvoll aufgestellt wurden spielt keine Rolle.
Mit solchen Aktionen zieht man doch erst die Aufmerksamkeit auf die "Biker".


----------



## Saddamchen (26. März 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> stimmt wir wollen einen Gruppenrabbat...35 für alle, haha


Gruppe ist gut aber nix mit Gruppenrabatt!!!
Am besten wie ein Sardinenschwarm zusammenrotten und dann wie wild im Kreis fahren, damit sich die Raubfische (Förster, Polizei) nicht auf ein Opfer konzentrieren können. Anschließend kreisend das Gelände verlassen!!


----------



## canyoneugen (26. März 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @canyoneugen: Na bei dem Vorgehen braucht sich doch wirklich keiner wundern. Wenn offiziell aufgestellte Verkehrsschilder entwendet oder verschmiert werden ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis da die Ordnungshüter auftauchen! Wer wissentlich einen für sein Fahrzeug gesperrten Weg benutzt muß (das gilt überall im Strassenverkehr) damit rechnen bestraft zu werden.
> Ob die Verbotsschilder da sinnvoll aufgestellt wurden spielt keine Rolle.
> Mit solchen Aktionen zieht man doch erst die Aufmerksamkeit auf die "Biker".


 
Da hast Du natürlich recht. Ich weiß auch nicht wer die Schilder abmontiert bzw. manipuliert hat. 
Es ist nur Grundsätzlich eine Sauerei uns Biker hier auszusperren.


----------



## spinner69 (26. März 2012)

Cube.Team.Biker schrieb:


> Ich denke hier im Forum wird sich kein Förster verirren ...


 
Hier im Forum sind mehr unterwegs als Du für möglich hältst ... 

So schnell kann man sich täuschen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (26. März 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> @canyoneugen: Na bei dem Vorgehen braucht sich doch wirklich keiner wundern. Wenn offiziell aufgestellte Verkehrsschilder entwendet oder verschmiert werden ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis da die Ordnungshüter auftauchen! Wer wissentlich einen für sein Fahrzeug gesperrten Weg benutzt muß (das gilt überall im Strassenverkehr) damit rechnen bestraft zu werden.



man kann sich allerdings auch einfach mal über den schwachfug drüber hinweg setzen. nennt sich zivieler ungehorsam. braucht es eigentlich viel mehr, aber das ist ein anderes thema. 
ich war lange genug in der gegend unterwegs und die schäden durch räder bzw. ihren unfähigen fahrern sind nicht zu übersehen. dennoch könnte ein förster, waldarbeiter oder jäger im kreis vor mir springen und mir eine standpauke halten, dass ich den wald zerstören würde, ich würde lächeln und mit einem fingerzeig auf viele stellen im wald wäre die diskussion im nu erledigt - wenn man objektiv an die sache heran gehen würde.

deswegen: weiterfahren und im zweifelsfall einfach mal in sicherem abstand umdrehen, wenn sich der böse grüne mann breit macht. (wann kommen eigenlich die blauen uniformen in bayern)


----------



## cdF600 (27. März 2012)

Zwischen "einfach darüber hinwegsetzen" und offizielle Straßenschilder entwenden oder mit Farbe besprühen besteht halt auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Wenn das zur Anzeige gebracht wird, muß die Polizei eben ermitteln und ggf die Gegend stärker kontrollieren. Mit der Aktion hat man die Gesetzeshüter evtl. erst auf den Plan gerufen. Wer immer das war hat Euch dort wahrscheinlich einen Bärendienst erwiesen.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (27. März 2012)

Fühlt sich der Polizist dann immernoch beleidigt, wenn man ihn unter den gegebenen Umständen "Oberförster" nennt?


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2012)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Zwischen "einfach darüber hinwegsetzen" und offizielle Straßenschilder entwenden oder mit Farbe besprühen besteht halt auch ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



mi mi mi... 

ist doch völlig wurscht, welche logik dahinter steckt, straßenverkehrsschilder in einem wald zu plazieren. die haben da schlicht weg nichts verloren. soviel verstand sollte man dem einzelnen einfach mal zutrauen und nicht irgendwelchen selbsternannten oberförstern, naturschützern und geltungssüchtigen verwaltungsmenschen wie lemminge hinterher rennen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. März 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> ne bist nicht verarscht worden. Meiner Frau haben sie 35 Ordnungswidrigkeit aufgebrummt, weil fahren auf Wegen mit kleiner 1,4m Spurbreite verboten wäre.
> 
> Die Polizisten selbst haben wohl durchblicken lassen, was sie von der Aktion halten, hatten aber keine Wahl...
> 
> Das leidige Thema behördliche Willkür, da der weg auf dem sie unterwegs war zumindest anfangs auch von Traktoren benutzt wird.



Die Rechtslage scheint mir bei der Begründung durch die Ordnungshüter ganz klar. Sie liegen falsch!!!

Eine Regelung wonach sich die Eignung eines Weges zum Biken aus der Breite her ableiten ließe gibt es in Bayern nicht.
Denkbar sind nach der Literatur nur zwei Fälle:
Ein starker Erholungsverkehr könnte den Weg aus Gründen der Sicherheit für Radler ungeeignet machen.
Oder der bauliche Zustand des Wegen lässt befürchten, dass durch Biker entstehende Abnutzung einen Grad erreicht, der anderen Naturnutzern oder dem Eigentümer unzumutbar ist.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> mi mi mi...
> 
> ist doch vÃ¶llig wurscht, welche logik dahinter steckt, straÃenverkehrsschilder in einem wald zu plazieren. die haben da schlicht weg nichts verloren. soviel verstand sollte man dem einzelnen einfach mal zutrauen und nicht irgendwelchen selbsternannten oberfÃ¶rstern, naturschÃ¼tzern und geltungssÃ¼chtigen verwaltungsmenschen wie lemminge hinterher rennen.



Mal den Ball schÃ¶n flach halten alter Resteverwerter!!!! Ihr seit ja auch 40 Jahre lang nur an den Plattensee gefahren, weil es so verordnet wurde und Schilder eine Weiterfahrt ans Mittelmeer verboten haben . Einer Reise nach Mallorca hat ja rein rational nichts wiedersprochen. Mit etwas mehr Zitat:" zivilen Ungehorsam" hÃ¤tte man durchaus dagegen angehen kÃ¶nnen!!!
Ok, die Strafe war im Fall des Erwischt werden etwas hÃ¶her als 35.- â¬ aber das tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2012)

ich hab den plattensee bis heute nicht gesehen und hab damals schon westspielzeug besessen. ich hab also im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten alles getan.


----------



## Saddamchen (27. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab den plattensee bis heute nicht gesehen und hab damals schon westspielzeug gebessen. ich hab also im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten alles getan.


Well done!!!
PS: Eigentlich sieht man bei jeder Tour mit dir einen Platten. Also Plattensee!!!


----------



## speedy_j (27. März 2012)

och, ich hatte schon länger keinen platten mehr, wird wohl an deiner aura damals gelegen haben. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (27. März 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> och, ich hatte schon länger keinen platten mehr, wird wohl an deiner aura damals gelegen haben. ;-)


----------



## kleinhmi (28. März 2012)

Also gestern Nachmittag war es am Kugelfang ruhig und kein Schnittlauch war zu sehen.


----------



## Punkaz23 (31. März 2012)

Also abgesehen davon das die Vorgeschichte zu dieser Kontrolle nicht ganz sauber ist, bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob hier so einfach 35â¬ pauschal kassiert werden dÃ¼rfen.
Ich kenn auch das "inoffizielle Papier" vom DIMB aus dem Jahre 2010, wo ein geeigneter Weg mit irgendwie 2m angegeben wird. Ãber die Wertigkeit und GÃ¼ltigkeit von diesem Zettel kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben. Fakt ist aber doch folgendes:
Z.B. Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg

LandesRechtBW

VIERTER TEIL, Betreten des Waldes Â§ 37 (3). Hier ist im Gesetz die Rede von der etwas seltsamen 2m Regel.

WÃ¤hrend in Bayern:
Waldgesetz

ART. 13 Betreten des Waldes (3) .... geeigneten Wegen zulÃ¤ssig....
Ich habe fÃ¼r Bayern nichts Ã¼ber die 2m Regel im Gesetz gefunden. Und das der Weg fÃ¼r mich nicht geeignet ist sollten mir die Kollegen mal erklÃ¤ren. KÃ¶nnt ja mit ein paar Pylonen den Polizisten praktische AusweichmanÃ¶ver vorfÃ¼hren 

Wie gesagt natÃ¼rlich gilt nach wie vor das wir etwas RÃ¼cksicht nehmen sollten, und wie heiÃt es so schÃ¶n: Wie man in den Wald schreit so schallt es wieder heraus!

Einfach so mal 35â¬ abdrÃ¼cken wÃ¼rde ich in diesem Fall nicht machen.

Also nicht Betroffener redet man sich immer etwas leichter 

GruÃ
Seib


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. März 2012)

Hi,

die Sache ist doch schon längst im Thread. 

Es wird nicht besser, wenn man die selbe Frage immer wieder abwandelt und neu stellt.

Die Geldbußen wurden rechtswidrig erhoben, falls sich die Ordnungshüter auf die Wegbreite von 1,40m bezogen haben sollten.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Punkaz23 (31. März 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Sache ist doch schon längst im Thread.
> 
> ...



Oh Sorry Herr Fachanwalt,
ich wollte ihren durchaus informativen Beitrag nur noch einmal mit §§§ hinterlegen 

Gruß
Seib


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. März 2012)

Entschuldige, ich hatte Deinen Beitrag falsch aufgefasst. 
Im Übrigen ist es schön, dass sich jemand auch mal die Mühe macht die Rechtsgrundlagen zu finden - sind ja im Internet leicht zugänglich. 

Nix für ungut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (2. April 2012)

ich musste heute einen Umweg über die Koppel nehmen 
also wenn ich Cop wäre, würde ich Samstag und Sonntagmittag die Hipstergroups hochnehmen u. abkassieren! Horden voll Evocs und Knieschonern kamen mir da entgegen


----------



## kolados (23. April 2012)

war vorgestern dort unterwegs ... als wir vom single trail auf die befestigte waldautobahn fuhren, gerieten wir direkt in die arme von som versoffen aussehendem penner mit nem lila jeep. Der typ hat dann im letzten gossenton angemerkt das wenn er uns das nächste mal erwischt es teuer werden würde. Auf den hinweis das er uns erstmal bekommen müsse reagierte er leicht agressiv.


----------



## merkt_p (25. April 2012)

HAllo,

meine Erfahrung mit Förstern in unserer Gegend rings um Nürnberg ist durchwegs gut. Als es um die "Sperrung" der Röthenbachklamm ging, habe ich mit dem zuständigen Förster telefoniert. Seine Aussage "der Wald ist dafür da genutzt zu werden, egal ob Wanderer, MTBler, Jäger..." wenn es Probleme gibt (z.B. Konflikte Wanderer/ Radler) kann das LANDRATSAMT eine Wegsperrung für Fahrradfahrer aussprechen/ ausschildern! Landratsamt weil quasi der komplette Wald um Nürnberg zum Nürnberger Land, Erlangen oder Fürth gehört. Bei einem offiziell gesperrten Weg kann dann auch die Exikutive kassieren!  Is nun mal so, wems nicht passt der kann ja nach Burundi oder Nigeria auswandern, da gibt es keine Gesetze.

Gruß aus dem Nürnberger Osten


----------



## Tom:-) (25. April 2012)

da zitiere ich doch gern deine signatur:

_Der Mensch braucht 42 Muskeln um ein verärgertes Gesicht zu machen aber nur 4 um den Mittelfinger auszustrecken. _
Darum mein Motto, warum ärgern -> Energiesparen!


----------

